
Speed or quality? With Test and Delivery you don’t have to choose - thjmay
https://thread.engineering/speed-or-quality-with-test-delivery-you-dont-have-to-choose-a562dc2597c1
======
danpalmer
I’m a little biased, but this process and the clarity it has brought to our
process at Thread has been pretty transformational. It’s a relatively simple
concept, but has had much more of an impact than I thought it would.

